# sku112.cab File Missing and Other weird Problems!



## HomeStarWunn (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,Im New to the Forums and i hope some of you can help me out.

First of all i have a few problems.

1.The First of my problems is Microsoft Office 2003.Whenever i try to open an existing Word file i get an error message stating that my SKU112.CAB file is missing.I had borrowed the office trial off a friend,and he doesnt have the CD anymore,and its pretty hard for me to download the whole trial installation on dial-up.

Ive looked through a few help threads on other sites,but i still cant manage to fix it.I looked under to find the Hidden folder MSOCache but never found it.So i decided to make my own with the correct Hierarchy of C:\MSOCache\All Users\90000409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9,and got the SKU112.CAB,SKU112.Xml,STD11N.msi off of my friend,i also managed to get the FILES folder with all the subdirectories and files aswell.

When i go to open office,i still get the error message that my SKU112.CAB file is missing,what am i doing wrong?

Ive been to the office 2003 folder and opened Word directly from there and it opens fine,but whenever i attempt to open a new file,It keeps giving the error message of how my SKU112.CAB file is missing.

2.This second problem is very strange.Whenever i open an installation for a program i usually get the installation either for my Norton Antivirus or my Microsoft DirectX SDK setup coming up,i keep pressing cancel for around 4 tries and eventually my correct installation comes up.
Anyone know why my computer does this?

This is a lot to ask for in a first post,but i hope some of you can help me


----------



## gummo2 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have posted this file for download here:
http://rapidshare.com/files/94189377/SKU112.CAB.html


----------

